# Scrabble



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

* Just like the Scrabble game....*
* Rules:    the word must be FIVE LETTERS, *
*  you can only change ONE LETTER TO MAKE THE NEXT WORD.*
*  ( Letters do not have to be in the same order).*


_1st Word_

_ Table _


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

table



BL*O*AT


----------



## deelady (Jan 22, 2009)

Luvs2Cook said:


> table
> 
> 
> 
> BL*O*AT


 

label


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 22, 2009)

deelady said:


> label


 
sable


----------



## miniman (Jan 22, 2009)

bleat


----------



## jabbur (Jan 22, 2009)

bleak


----------



## miniman (Jan 22, 2009)

slake


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

s*l*ake

   Stake


----------



## Mama (Jan 22, 2009)

steam


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

scale

Least


----------



## Mama (Jan 22, 2009)

okay...now lets do steam


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 22, 2009)

STEAM

    teams


----------



## Mama (Jan 22, 2009)

smear


----------



## miniman (Jan 22, 2009)

rears


----------



## Zereh (Jan 22, 2009)

spear


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 22, 2009)

Zereh said:


> spear


 
spore


----------



## Mama (Jan 22, 2009)

opera


----------



## miniman (Jan 23, 2009)

pears


----------



## Mama (Jan 23, 2009)

bears


----------



## jennifer75 (Jan 23, 2009)

Beers


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 23, 2009)

Serve

Barbara


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 23, 2009)

Serve

* Raves*


----------



## miniman (Jan 23, 2009)

waves


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 23, 2009)

saweD


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 23, 2009)

waved


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 23, 2009)

Waver


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 23, 2009)

weave


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 23, 2009)

reave


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 23, 2009)

reave

*B*rave


----------



## miniman (Jan 23, 2009)

bread


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 23, 2009)

Broad


----------



## miniman (Jan 23, 2009)

rabid


----------



## Alix (Jan 23, 2009)

Beard


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 23, 2009)

tread


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 23, 2009)

Treat


----------



## miniman (Jan 23, 2009)

eater


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 23, 2009)

berate  oops
tears


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 23, 2009)

Strap


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 23, 2009)

party


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 23, 2009)

parity


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 23, 2009)

Prays


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 23, 2009)

Strap


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 23, 2009)

strop


----------



## Mama (Jan 23, 2009)

trips


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 23, 2009)

tripe


----------



## Mama (Jan 23, 2009)

price


----------



## miniman (Jan 23, 2009)

crepe


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 23, 2009)

piece


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 23, 2009)

creep


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 23, 2009)

preen

Barbara


----------



## Mama (Jan 24, 2009)

renew


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 24, 2009)

fewer

Barbara


----------



## homecook (Jan 24, 2009)

fever


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 24, 2009)

lever


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 24, 2009)

level


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 24, 2009)

bevel


----------



## Mama (Jan 24, 2009)

leave


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 24, 2009)

eaves


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 24, 2009)

weaves


----------



## Mama (Jan 24, 2009)

waves


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 24, 2009)

saves


----------



## Mama (Jan 24, 2009)

essay


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 24, 2009)

eases


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 24, 2009)

asset


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 24, 2009)

Taste


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 24, 2009)

sated


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 24, 2009)

Deals


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 24, 2009)

slide


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 24, 2009)

dials


----------



## jabbur (Jan 24, 2009)

vials


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 24, 2009)

avail


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 24, 2009)

AVAIL


  I'm stumped!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 24, 2009)

Vails


----------



## miniman (Jan 24, 2009)

viola


----------



## Mama (Jan 24, 2009)

alive


----------



## miniman (Jan 24, 2009)

liver


----------



## Mama (Jan 24, 2009)

liner


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 25, 2009)

lifer


----------



## miniman (Jan 25, 2009)

filed


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 25, 2009)

fried


----------



## miniman (Jan 25, 2009)

rifle


----------



## Mama (Jan 25, 2009)

files


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 25, 2009)

Slime


----------



## Mama (Jan 25, 2009)

slice


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 25, 2009)

Clips


----------



## Mama (Jan 25, 2009)

split


----------



## Dove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Pilot*


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 26, 2009)

spoil


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 26, 2009)

Pails


----------



## AnthonyStanley11 (Jan 26, 2009)

Slain


----------



## miniman (Jan 26, 2009)

aisle


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 26, 2009)

spiel


----------



## Mama (Jan 26, 2009)

spell


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 26, 2009)

pulps


----------



## Mama (Jan 26, 2009)

plugs


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 26, 2009)

slugs


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 26, 2009)

gulps


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 26, 2009)

slurp


----------



## miniman (Jan 27, 2009)

purse


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 27, 2009)

spurn

Barbara


----------



## Mama (Jan 27, 2009)

spurt


----------



## miniman (Jan 27, 2009)

sport


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 27, 2009)

trips


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

strip


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

bump  ~~ next..


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 27, 2009)

strop


----------



## Nataliegon (Jan 27, 2009)

parts


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

Strap


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 27, 2009)

Tears


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

Bears


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 27, 2009)

Sears


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 27, 2009)

shear


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 27, 2009)

shale


----------



## Mama (Jan 27, 2009)

scale


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 27, 2009)

Scald


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 27, 2009)

claws


----------



## les (Jan 27, 2009)

claps


----------



## miniman (Jan 27, 2009)

place


----------



## Mama (Jan 27, 2009)

plane


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 27, 2009)

plant


----------



## Petez (Jan 27, 2009)

Luvs2Cook said:


> * Just like the Scrabble game....*
> * Rules:    the word must be FIVE LETTERS, *
> *  you can only change ONE LETTER TO MAKE THE NEXT WORD.*
> *  ( Letters do not have to be in the same order).*
> ...


 

Can you add a letter, because otherwise we're only ever going to be able to have five-letter words?


----------



## Petez (Jan 27, 2009)

plant

talent


----------



## Mama (Jan 28, 2009)

paint


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 28, 2009)

spain


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 28, 2009)

plain


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

Petez said:


> Can you add a letter, because otherwise we're only ever going to be able to have five-letter words?


 
Why not? If the 5 letter words start to get "stale" start a new word w/ six letters, same rule, only one letter can be changed.  Hows that sound? 
I think it has to be consistent with the amount of letters in the word though.

I'll start a new SIX letter word....



* STOLEN*


----------



## Petez (Jan 28, 2009)

loosen


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 28, 2009)

nooses


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

snoops


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 28, 2009)

sleet


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 29, 2009)

slept


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 29, 2009)

spilt


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 29, 2009)

spill


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 29, 2009)

guess we're back to a 5 letter word...LOL

spill >    Split


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 29, 2009)

split - spite


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

spite

  spits


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 30, 2009)

stops


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

stops  -  Sport


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 30, 2009)

spork


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 30, 2009)

ports


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

spurt


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

spurt
 purse


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 30, 2009)

I made a post yesterday apologizing for not picking up on the addition of a sixth letter............... question is- WHERE DID MY POST GO???


stork


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

luckytrim said:


> I made a post yesterday apologizing for not picking up on the addition of a sixth letter............... question is- WHERE DID MY POST GO???
> 
> 
> stork



(No clue LT...I'm having issues with posting today too though. Have to hit submit twice to get it to go at all. Calling Andy as we speak.)

turks


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

I made a post yesterday apologizing for not picking up on the addition of a sixth letter............... question is- WHERE DID MY POST GO???

Never saw it.....sorry.


turks

skirt


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

shirt (I think there are gremlins at work the last couple of days!)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

shirt

Short


----------



## Alix (Jan 30, 2009)

Short


Hurts


----------



## mudbug (Jan 30, 2009)

trust


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 30, 2009)

crust


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 30, 2009)

trust


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 31, 2009)

tryst

Barbara


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 31, 2009)

story


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 31, 2009)

stork


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 31, 2009)

store


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 31, 2009)

Steer


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 31, 2009)

stare


----------



## Mama (Jan 31, 2009)

scare


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 31, 2009)

score


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 2, 2009)

Crest


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 2, 2009)

cruet


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 2, 2009)

crept


----------



## n2cookin (Feb 2, 2009)

trace


----------



## n2cookin (Feb 2, 2009)

Luvs2Cook said:


> crept


 
trace


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 2, 2009)

tread


----------



## Mama (Feb 2, 2009)

ready


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 3, 2009)

dread


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 3, 2009)

drape


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 8, 2009)

grape


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 9, 2009)

great


----------



## bglc32 (Feb 9, 2009)

greet


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 13, 2009)

regret


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 13, 2009)

greet


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 13, 2009)

greeter


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 13, 2009)

Are we doing five or six letter words?


----------

